#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Safety And Environment >  >  >  Books By Trevor Kletz

## Azad

*What Went Wrong?, Fourth Edition: Case Studies of Process Plant Disasters*


Publisher: Gulf Professional Publishing; 4 edition (July 7, 1998) 
ISBN-10: 0884159205 
ISBN-13: 978-0884159209
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



*Learning from Accidents, 3rd Edition*
Publisher: Gulf Professional Publishing; 3 edition (September 11, 2001) 
ISBN-10: 075064883X 
ISBN-13: 978-0750648837
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



*Still Going Wrong!: Case Histories of Process Plant Disasters and How They Could Have Been Avoided*  by Trevor Kletz
Publisher: Gulf Professional Publishing; 1 edition (October 24, 2003)
ISBN-10: 0750677090 
ISBN-13: 978-0750677097
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



*HAZOP and HAZAN 4th Edition* 
Publisher: CRC Press; 4 edition (9 Dec 1999) 
ISBN-10: 1560328584 
ISBN-13: 978-1560328582
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


AzadSee More: Books By Trevor Kletz

----------


## f81aa

Thank you!

----------


## Kot

Thanks

----------


## shakmed

Thank u azad for bringing these important safety books together ...

----------


## aaronaugusts

I read Fourth Edition: What Went Wrong? Case Studies of Process Plant Disasters. I firstly tell you thank you very much for uploading this book here and if you have more this type of book please put it over here. This book tell us that learn from the mistakes of others. This book examines the causes and aftermaths of numerous plant disasters also- almost every one of which could have been prevented.

----------


## alex_risk

Thank u Azad, it's a great safety and incident books collection. We can learn about how accidents occur and how to prevent them from happening.

----------


## bigbrother

Thank you very much.

----------


## josefreitas

thanks

----------


## greges2009

Thank you

----------


## Hix

Could you upload again, thanks in advance

----------


## thanigai9

> Could you upload again, thanks in advance



Thanks for the post.. Could you please upload again; the provided links are not working..

----------


## hanin

Please upload again...........i really need this books

----------

